# Protein Powder: Favorite Brand/Flavor



## AndroSport (Nov 22, 2014)

Im sure a similar thread has been up a million times...

For a long time i would strictly buy Strawberry Creme flavor Matrix protein with a blend of different kinds of protein that digest at different rates... blah blah blah blah

Well I had used this same protein a while back when running pre-workout slin and also doing some high intensity training... the combo of pounding all the protein, carbs, amines & etc both pre & intra workout with everything added along with the very short rest periods had me yacking a few times

its been a while but i tried to make a few shakes with it recently and could only get halfway through without feeling like i was gonna barf. Remembering that flavor coming through my nose wasnt pleasant. Kinda like once you get too sick on a certain alcohol then smelling it again will make you sick. Takes a lot to make me sick but anyway... 

Need a new brand/flavor so post 'em up... whats your favorite?


----------



## j2048b (Nov 22, 2014)

Trutein mixture of whey, casein, and egg proteins, orange cream sickle, chocolate peanut butter and cinnabon..... All delicious


----------



## bvs (Nov 22, 2014)

syntha 6 banana or strawberry are my two picks


----------



## Khazima (Nov 22, 2014)

ON chocolate is always a safe bet. MTS cookies and cream is apparently incredible, yet to find a good enough deal to spend the money on it though.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 22, 2014)

Cookies and Cream Musclepharm Combat Powder. Ive been getting it at Costco for $44.99 at 5lbs jug. Tastes hella good 

When you say alcohol...Goldenschlagger....I gag thinking about it


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 22, 2014)

This is my go2 link now for questions like this;
http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/14956-Bulk-Supplements-List-of-Sources


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 22, 2014)

I like the Cinnabon Musclepharm Combat Powder. Great blend of proteins and tastes delicious.

As per puking alcohol, Southern Comfort does it for me.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 22, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> I like the Cinnabon Musclepharm Combat Powder. Great blend of proteins and tastes delicious.



Ronron told me bout that one too. Ive been hoping Costco would switch and buy truck loads of that kind


----------



## Jayjay770 (Nov 24, 2014)

Optimum Nutrition Gold Standard Whey Double Rich Chocolate


----------

